# Çështja kombëtare > Çështja kombëtare >  A e ndjeni veten krenar që jeni Shqiptar?

## Skenderbeu 2

Te dashur antare te Forumit Shqiptare .

Shume prej nesh nga vitet 90... dolen jashtshtetit me ate deshiren e madhe qe te jetojne jashte ; dhe vetem se jashte duke menduar se jashtshtetit eshte gjithcka si ne PARADISE dhe se enderrat plotesohen ne nje kohe shume te shkurter .

Dhe me sa duket endra qe jan menduar  vetem se jashte shtetit dhe jo qe dikur ti sherbejne Gjeneracionit te ardhshem Shqipetare ne Shqiperi .


Ne Shqipetaret kur shikonim ose degjonim per nje Person te huaj qe pat ardhur ne Shqiperi ishim shume te interesuar dhe keshtu si i njof Shqipetaret une u perpiqeshin Shqipetaret ti afronin dhe ti ndihmonin keto njerez sa te ishte e mundur , ne nje forme te tille sa dhe ato Leke te pakta qe kishin i vejshin ne dispozicion per ato Dite (kudo qe ndodheshin) qe tua mundesonin atyre te huajve (vizitorve) nje qendrim ne Shqiperi sa me te paharrueshem .


Te kthehemi ne realitet .


Cte mendimi jeni Ju si na kan pritur dhe Akzeptuar te huaj ne token e tyre .
Si na konsiderojne dhe si per cfar na quajne , ose na japin ndjenjen vete qe pak a shume ta kuptojme sa te mirpritur jemi apo jo .

A e ndjeni Veten Krenar qe jeni Shqipetar ?

Apo prezantoheni nga sikleti si Huaj ?

Kush ndjenja ju japin akoma force per te jetuar me gjithe keto situacione te tilla ?

Ku eshte IDEALI i njeriut po qe se ai mohon Identitetin dhe Individualitetin e Vet dhe te Kombit te Tij ?



Skenderbeu 2 deshiron qe te githe ne Shqipetaret qe jetuam dhe po jetojme keto Vite jashtatdheut (ndoshta nga ana financiare dhe economike, por ndoshta jane dhe arsye te tjera) qe nje gje nuk duhet ta harrojme ,Nga se vijme dhe se kush jemi .

Nje gje eshte me se e qarte .

Ne qofte se i kthejme gjithmone kurrizin Atdheut atehere jemi ne vete fajtore qe Shqiperia nuk hecen dhe zhvillohet , si dhe te huajt do bejne dhe do sillen me ne si te dojne (ne Vendin Tone dhe Jashte Shtetit,pa diskutuar RRegjimin dhe sistemin e tmerrshem Shqipetare dhe korrupt qe eshte ne Shqiperi per momentin) .

Dhe po slevizem dhe po sbeme ne dicka atehere do te jete keshtu pergjithmone .



Pershendetje Jashte Atdheut 
Skenderbeu 2



Tel.0049/201/2488336
Fax.0049/201/3655643

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## nice thone kta

A e ndjeni Veten Krenar qe jeni Shqipetar ?

patjetr qe jam krenare qe jam SHqiptare , jam krenare per token dhe mbi te gjitha  jam ,krenare per lirine e tij ! 

Apo prezantoheni nga sikleti si Huaj ?

ka raste qe jam prezantu si shqiptare ka raste qe jam prezantu si e huaj , arsyet mbrojtje ndaj komenteve te papelqyeshme qe do dergonin ne gjera te shemtuara!

Kush ndjenja ju japin akoma force per te jetuar me gjithe keto situacione te tilla ?

qe dp kthehem nje dite me dicka me shume per ti ofruar vendit tim , rrethit tim shoqeror ! sa jam larg mundohem te shfrytezoj mundesite e shkollimit ketej ( si shume prej nesh ) per diten kur te kthehem !

Ku eshte IDEALI i njeriut po qe se ai mohon Identitetin dhe Individualitetin e Vet dhe te Kombit te Tij ?

mbijetesa.........dileme....krenaria mekati i pare i dashurise !

respekte skenderbeu2 nga nice thone kta!

----------


## ArberXYZ

Kombesia nuk zgjidhet, por caktohet nga fati. Thone, se njeriu kur lind di te gjitha gjuhet e bote, por vetem nje flet, dhe kjo eshte gjuha amtare. 

Une jam krenar per kombesine time shqiptare. Jam krenare per gjuhen e lashte qe flas, per mendesine time shqiptare, per familjen time, per kombin tim...

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## EdiR

Une jam krenar per vendim tim dhe per faktin qe jam Shqiptar. Kam pasur mundesi te provoj veten s'ka ndnjenje me te larte.

----------


## Skenderbeu 2

Miredita dhe nje here nga Skenderbeu 2 .

Uroj nje here se pari qe te jeni gjithe mire .


Me gezojne me te vertete shume pergjigjjet dhe diskusionet tuaja .

Vecanerisht spontaniteti dhe ciltersia e NICE THONE KTA .


Nuk ka gje me te larte se kur njeriu pohon , mbron dhe verteton identitetin dhe individualitetin e Kombit te tije dhe vetvetes tij .

Besoj qe dikur e keni pasur rastin ne baze te  te dhenave te Juaja ose Suksesit Tuaj te terhiqni vemendjen dhe njekohesisht te krijonit serpectin tuaj ne Shoqeri por edhe ne Shtete te ndryshme .


Pra ne qofte se kane qene raste te tilla atehere e dini shume mire perse Njeriu duhet dhe eshte Krenar per Kombin dhe Zotesite e Tij .


Hallo NICE THONE KTA .

Vertete shume per tu respectuar Mendimi Juaj .
Shume Kompliment dhe Faleminderit per keto ide dhe mendime dhe uroj qe Zoti te jete gjthmone prane per realizimin e deshirave Tuaja .


Hallo 21 Arber 21 .

Shume interesant kjo e thenmja qe NJERIU KUR LIND I DI TE GJITHA GJUHET E BOTES .
Ndoshta ,kush e din dhe aq mire ,gjthcka eshte e mundur .
Kompliment dhe Respect gjithashtu per Krenarine dhe vendosmerine .  



Edir .

Bravo te qofte shume per Krenarine Tende dhe ta them une me siguri qe do te kete dhe me teper Dite,Raste dhe Shanze qe Ti do ta ndjesh Veter Larte dhe qe nuk do te permbahesh dot nga gezimi .


Me Respect dhe Pershendetje 
Skenderbeu 2

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Skenderbeu 2

Miredita .


Tema dhe nje ishte 

A E NDJENI VETEN KRENAR QE JENI SHQIPTAR ????



Nga rreakcioni Juaj (me perjashtim te tre personave, qe e moren guximin te identifikohen si Shqiptar ) dilet vetem se ke nje konklusion qe , nuk paskeni deshire te jeni krenar qe jeni Shqiptar .

Tema sigurisht i drejtohet Shqiptareve .


Mirpo me sa duket Shqiptaret e Sotem nuk duan te quhen dhe te mbesin me Shqiptar .

Gjithcka me qene , vetem se Shqiptar jo , apo ??



Nese eshte ndryshe atehere vertetojeni qe jeni Krenar dhe se sa ju rri ne Zemer dhe ne Mendje Shqiperia  dhe se cfar Idejsh,Plane dhe Endra keni per Vendin dhe dhe Shtetin Shqiptar   (si duhet te ishte dhe si nuk duhet te ishte , cfar mungon etj.  .


Ju uroj gjithe te mirat kudo qe jeni .


Me Pershendetje nga Larg 
Skenderbeu 2

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Dito

Nacionalizmi nuk ka kohen e tij, por gjithsesi atdheun tim e dua kur eshte ne veshtiresi, pra jam krenar qe jam shqiptar.

Dito.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## dodoni

Skenderbeu

Natyrisht qe jemi krenar qe jemi shqiptare, edhe nese nuk kemi shkruar deri tani ketu ne temen tende, apo edhe nese disa nga ne nuk shkruajne fare ne kete teme. Sepse mosshkrimi ne kete teme, nuk dtth. qe nuk je krenar per kombin. 

Une, asnjehere nuk e kam quajtur veten ndryshe nga qe jam, pra ndryshe nga shqiptar, ne asnje vend te botes qe kam qene deri me tani. Bile gjithmone e gjithkund e kam theksuar perkatesine time kombetare dhe jam munduar qe tu jap nje pershtypje pozitive per kombin tone. 

Poashtu, gjithmone jam ne kontakte me shqiptare, dhe ndihmoj me aq sa kam mundesite kombin tone, si ne Shqiperi, ashtu edhe ne Kosove, Maqedoni, e kudo ku jetojne shqiptaret. Planet per te ardhmen jane qe te kthehem dhe te kontribuoj edhe me shume ne perparimin e kombit me dijenite, pervojen etj. qe kam fituar jashte atdheut.

Pershendetje

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## atdhetari81

ore jam krenar qe jam shqiptar dhe do te jem deri ne vdekje.rrofte shqiperia vdekje greqi dhe serbis

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## ArberXYZ

> ore jam krenar qe jam shqiptar dhe do te jem deri ne vdekje.rrofte shqiperia vdekje greqi dhe serbis



lale, bashkohem plotesisht me mendimin tend, sidomos me ate fjalin e fundit... qe te kenaq shpirtin

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Qerim

Po, nuk mund te them nese ndjehem krenar apo jo  :buzeqeshje: . Por e kam nder qe i perkas ketij populli.
Kemi nje gjuhe shume te bukur, te vjeter. Kemi nje muzike te mrekullueshme, nje klime dhe vend te bukur dhe te kendshme. Cfare duhet te kerkoje me shume nje njeri nga vendi i tij??

Krenaria kombetare pesoi nje shok shume te madh ne perudhen 91-2001 por tani po rikthehet prap ne zemren e njerezve.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## DeuS

A thoni qe jeni krenar, sepse kjo kasolle ju ra per hise dhe ate do lavderoni? (si fshatari me gomarin e vet)
Apo seriozisht e ndjeni veten kaq krenar sa shpreheni ketu?!

N.q.s e keni kaq seriozisht, ku dreqin e bazoni krenarine mer jahu? 

...sepse po vuaj te gjej ca dege ku te kacavirrem dhe une ketej dhe tu mburrem te tere nacionaliteteve tere krenari dhe tangarllik, por sikur nuk ja dal dot mer jahu...

PS: Hudhu tashi Dodono, vec mos e shkruaj me shkronja te medha fjalen 'TURP' - please! lol

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## EXODUS

Me kane pare syte te kjo teme muhabete te llojeve te gjith'farsojshme me karakteristika te ster'shumfishta! 

*Krenarine, njeriut, nuk ja "pjell" mendja, vetvetiu. . .por, "e mbjell" dhe e ushqen zemra!!!* _"...durabiliteti i rrenjes origjinon me llojin e fares!_"

Realizmat e tipit vari xinxifilet, jane 1 planet larg te vertetes!

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## tani_26

> ore jam krenar qe jam shqiptar dhe do te jem deri ne vdekje.rrofte shqiperia vdekje greqi dhe serbis


Jam krenar qe jam nga Albania dhe nuk ndihem krenar me shqiptaret dhe Shqiperine e sotme! Rrofshin shqiptaret, serbet, greket, turqit dhe gjthe popujt e botes....

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## tani_26

> Skenderbeu
> 
> Natyrisht qe jemi krenar qe jemi shqiptare, edhe nese nuk kemi shkruar deri tani ketu ne temen tende, apo edhe nese disa nga ne nuk shkruajne fare ne kete teme. Sepse mosshkrimi ne kete teme, nuk dtth. qe nuk je krenar per kombin. 
> 
> Une, asnjehere nuk e kam quajtur veten ndryshe nga qe jam, pra ndryshe nga shqiptar, ne asnje vend te botes qe kam qene deri me tani. Bile gjithmone e gjithkund e kam theksuar perkatesine time kombetare dhe jam munduar qe tu jap nje pershtypje pozitive per kombin tone. 
> 
> Poashtu, gjithmone jam ne kontakte me shqiptare, dhe ndihmoj me aq sa kam mundesite kombin tone, si ne Shqiperi, ashtu edhe ne Kosove, Maqedoni, e kudo ku jetojne shqiptaret. Planet per te ardhmen jane qe te kthehem dhe te kontribuoj edhe me shume ne perparimin e kombit me dijenite, pervojen etj. qe kam fituar jashte atdheut.
> 
> Pershendetje



Pse u dashka me doemos qe te jemi krenare qe jemi shqiptare? Pse?
C'fare kemi bere apo arritur qe te jemi krenare?
Pse u dashka krenaria?
Kjo puna e krenarise me kujton greket te cilet krenohen me Greqine e lashte qe ne fund te fundit mund te mos kene dhe aq lidhje me greket e lashte plus qe kane kaluar 2000 e kusur vjet......
U dashka patjeter qe ne te imitojme greket?

Une jo vetem krenar nuk ndihem qe jam shqiptar por ka patur raste qe te them te drejten me bemat dhe veprat e shqiptareve jam ndier keq.....
Duhet te ndihem krenar qe jam shqiptar kur shoh shume shqiptare te fshehin kombesine e tyre?
Duhet te ndihem krenar kur shoh shqiptaret te vriten midis tyre edhe pse jane ne mergim, sepse ne Shqiperi vrasjet jane ne mode perdite ndodhin vrasje!

Duhet te ndihem krenar kur shume shoke kane shprehur deshiren te vizitojne Shqiperine dhe jam ndier keq ne ato momente pasi e kam pershkruar Shqiperine me fjalet me pozitive dhe ne te vertete realiteti eshte ndryshe?

Duhet te ndihem krenar me realitetin e sotem Shqiptar?

Duhet te ndihem krenar me shtetin, qeverine dhe partite politike shqiptare?

Duhet te ndihem krenar me Drejtesine shqiptare?

Duhet te ndihem krenar me ekonomine shqiptare? Kesaj i thone krenari plot e barku bosh......
Duhet te ndihem krenar per femijet e ngujuar nga gjakmarrja?

Duhet te ndihem krenar per femijet shqiptare qe trafikohen jashte per organet e tyre?
Duhet te ndihem krenar per pasaporten shqiptare te cilen sapo e shohin autoritetet e huaja te shohin me percmim, pse?

Qe te mos kete ndonje keqkuptim ketu personalisht asnjehere e ne asnje vend nuk e kam mohuar apo fshehur qe jam shqiptar.....
Nese do te duhej te ndihesha krenar atehere do te isha krenar me historine e Shqiperise, me bukurine shqiptare, me lumenjte fushat dhe malet e saj por jo me realitetin e saj.....Zoti na dhuroi nje pozite gjeografike te favorshme por qe ne nuk e shfrytezojme sic duhet.......
Mireupafshim!

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Skenderbeu 2

Hallo .


E dim qe Shqiptaret ne Greqi kane bere gjera shume te pista ose jane detyruar te bejne gjera te tilla si e si vetem qe te qendrojne ne Greqi , duke menduar qe ne Greqi ju dha mundesia polluajse gati cdo Shqiptari qe donte te rrinte atje .

Megjithate shume na zhgenjeve me uljen e dijnjitetit dhe Kombit Tone .
Me sa duket nuk ke pasur ndonjer mundesine qe te arrish te jesh nje dikush (qe me sa duket dhe dorezohesh shume shpejt nga te dhenat dhe veshtiresite e jetes) dhe prandaj del ne ket konklusion .

Per kete Tem pergjigjem Neser .

Pershendetje
Skenderbeu 2

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## DYDRINAS

Vete qenja jote pjesetar i atij kombi (pavaresisht atyre qe ka qejf Tani Athine qe te mos ishin) eshte nje ndjenje krenarie.
Askush nuk duhet te ule koken per disa pjesetare te kombit tone (sepse nuk i perjashtojme dot ne fund te fundit) qe merren me gjera qe demtojne imazhin tone.
I pata shkruar njehere nje anetari te Forumit i cili thoshte se ja sa shume shqiptare merren me kete apo me ate etj e nuk na mbeti fytyre ne te tjereve e une i ju pergjigja se nuk duhej aq shume te shqetesohej sepse cdo organizem (dhe kombi keshtu) ka nevoje te kryeje jashteqitjen qe te lirohet.
Jashteqitja kombetare nuk kryhet vetem tek kombi yne por te te gjithe popujt e botes.
Pastaj jemi nje shoqeri qe po kapercejme nje faze te veshtire transformimi te tille qe popujt rreth nesh kane dekada qe e kane bere dhe ata me larg (Evropa perendimore) kane shekuj qe e kane bere.
Por te nxjerresh ne pah dhe t'i paraqesesh veset e keqia nuk do te thote se je antikombetar e ndersa te mburresh me hajdute,kriminele,kapo,cuba,politikane pisa etj kjo eshte dobesi kombetare.
Do vije dhe koha e ringjalljes se vertete kombetare por deri atehere duhet kohe dhe durim.
Vecanerisht ata qe jetojne jashte trojeve shqiptare kane detyre te veshtire te ruajne veten dhe pasardhesit e tyre nga asimilimi por jo te pamundur.
Mjeti me i thjeshte eshte gjuha shqipe e cila per fat te keq po bastardohet kudo e pa nevoje e per fat te keq dhe nga ata qe kane per mision (gazetaret,njerezit e letrave,media).

*Personalisht si perfundim desheroj te them se kurre nuk e kam pare te nevojshme te them se nuk jam shqiptar.*

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Brari

jemi e sjemi..

jam krenar qe ka  kombi im  Vace Zele apo Nen tereze apo qe ka  Korasona, Qazima si ky ketu, si rtp e arb e alba e etj.. por smund te jem krenar qe ka  kriminele e duartrokites kriminelesh.. hajdute e tutore elloj lloj plehrash..

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## DeuS

> jemi e sjemi..
> 
> jam krenar qe ka  kombi im  Vace Zele apo Nen tereze apo qe ka  Korasona, Qazima si ky ketu, si rtp e arb e alba e etj.. por smund te jem krenar qe ka  kriminele e duartrokites kriminelesh.. hajdute e tutore elloj lloj plehrash..


Fol mer Brar se t'ka lezet!
Foli ca pallojve qe jane mesuar instinktivisht te ngrejne (hapin) bishtin, por neglizhojne te kthejne koken pas dhe te shohin qe ato ngjyra ylberi qe bishti prezupozohet te kete, egzistojne vetem ne krenarine fodulle dhe imagjinaten feshnjorore te tyre, sepse ne realitet, jo ngjyra qe jo e jo...por nuk kemi 'bisht' fareee!

Me behet qejfi qe je kthy iher...

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## dardajan

Asnjehere   nuk  e  kam  fshehur  prejardhjen  time  dhe  nuk  jam  zune  ngusht  ta  them,qe  jam  Shqiptar.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------

